# French Navy Motto



## apothecary (May 14, 2005)

The motto of the French Navy is;-
"To the water. It is the hour."
Puzzled? Translate into French and say it quickly. You should end up with two, two syllable words. Warning: To the men, DON'T try this in a gay bar
Still puzzled ? drop me a line to [email protected]


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think the British navy motto is, "Under thy wings I will rust". (Might have missed a T out somewhere)


----------

